# Amazon Fire TV Stick - $19 2 days only



## Ken555 (Oct 27, 2014)

$19 2 days only for Prime members; normal price $39. Discounted price expires 6am Pacific 10/29/14.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GDQ0RMG/


Fire TV Stick connects to your TV's HDMI port. It's an easy way to enjoy Netflix, Prime Instant Video, Hulu Plus, YouTube.com, music, and much more
Powerful performance—4x the storage and 2x the memory of Chromecast, plus a dual-core processor and 1 GB of memory. Learn more
Massive selection—Over 200,000 TV episodes and movies, millions of songs, and hundreds of games. Learn more
 Your partner in Prime—Enjoy unlimited access to more than 40,000 movies and TV episodes with Prime Instant Video, including The HBO Collection, and original shows like Transparent and Alpha House, plus new Prime Music
Instant streaming with ASAP—No more waiting for your movies and shows to buffer—ASAP learns what movies and shows you like so they start instantly
Dedicated remote and app for easy use—With the Amazon Fire TV Remote that comes in the box or the free app on your Android device (iOS coming soon), you have all the controls you need to easily search, navigate, and play games
Voice search that actually works—Simply say what you want to watch and start enjoying in seconds with the free app or Amazon Fire TV Voice Remote (sold separately)
Connect your small screen to your big screen— Fire TV Stick lets you fling your favorite apps to your TV to free up your small screen for other uses. Or mirror your phone or tablet to your TV. Learn more
Great for gaming, too—Play favorite titles like Flappy Birds Family, Toy Story: Smash It!, Monsters University, and more great games

ETA: This upcoming feature looks quite interesting:



> Coming soon—take Fire TV Stick with you to use with HDTVs in hotels, college dorms, airports, or anywhere with captive portal Internet access that requires entering a password or a log-in.


----------



## Craigvince (Oct 27, 2014)

It shows $39 for me.
Yes, I am a Prime member.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 27, 2014)

Craigvince said:


> It shows $39 for me.
> Yes, I am a Prime member.



The banner ad is quite clear with the $39 crossed out and $19 next to it. And even though it shows $39 on the product page once you add it to your cart you'll see an automatic discount.


----------



## Craigvince (Oct 27, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> The banner ad is quite clear with the $39 crossed out and $19 next to it. And even though it shows $39 on the product page once you add it to your cart you'll see an automatic discount.



Ah yes, you're right. In my cart is shows $39, but once I actually checkout it shows $19.

Thank you!


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if this (or Google's Chromecast) has to be connected directly to a TV, or could it be connected directly to an AV receiver?  My setup is an AV receiver that switches all of the video sources (DirecTv, BluRay player, game system, etc.).  Each source is connected to the AV receiver via HDMI, and then the AV receiver is connected to the HDTV via an HDMI cable.  I was wondering if I could plug this Fire Stick directly in my AV receiver, and then just treat it as another video source.  That way it would be easy to switch to it, and the audio would be handled like every other source, using the speakers hooked up to the AV receiver.

Doesn't anyone have a setup like this and experience w/ Googlecast or other HDMI stick gadgets?

Kurt


----------



## Elan (Oct 27, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> Does anyone know if this (or Google's Chromecast) has to be connected directly to a TV, or could it be connected directly to an AV receiver?  My setup is an AV receiver that switches all of the video sources (DirecTv, BluRay player, game system, etc.).  Each source is connected to the AV receiver via HDMI, and then the AV receiver is connected to the HDTV via an HDMI cable.  I was wondering if I could plug this Fire Stick directly in my AV receiver, and then just treat it as another video source.  That way it would be easy to switch to it, and the audio would be handled like every other source, using the speakers hooked up to the AV receiver.
> 
> Doesn't anyone have a setup like this and experience w/ Googlecast or other HDMI stick gadgets?
> 
> Kurt



  I've meant to try my Chromecast out this way, as I have the same setup as you in my great room (everything through A/V receiver then AVR to TV),but never have (my Chromecast is in the BR, connected directly to the TV).  If I remember, I'll do so tonight.  But I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 27, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> Does anyone know if this (or Google's Chromecast) has to be connected directly to a TV, or could it be connected directly to an AV receiver?  My setup is an AV receiver that switches all of the video sources (DirecTv, BluRay player, game system, etc.).  Each source is connected to the AV receiver via HDMI, and then the AV receiver is connected to the HDTV via an HDMI cable.  I was wondering if I could plug this Fire Stick directly in my AV receiver, and then just treat it as another video source.  That way it would be easy to switch to it, and the audio would be handled like every other source, using the speakers hooked up to the AV receiver.
> 
> Doesn't anyone have a setup like this and experience w/ Googlecast or other HDMI stick gadgets?
> 
> Kurt



I'd be surprised if that setup didn't work. After all, it's just pushing the data out and so if you have an HDMI port for it you should be good. It's no different than an Apple TV, Roku 3, or other device that connects via a receiver. I use my Apple TV and Roku 3 in this manner via my receiver and it works great.


----------



## pittle (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks!  I just ordered 2.  We cut the cable and are using Roku, Amazon Prime & Netflix.  This will work great for the TV's in the guest bedrooms & to take on vacation.  We will take one with us when we go to Puerto Vallarta Next month! - NOT!    They do not ship until December 10.  I did not read the fine print - my bad .

We will enjoy it when we get back.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the input, Jim and Ken.  I went ahead and ordered one -- now I'm thinking I should order one or two more while they're half-priced! 

I got an estimated delivery date of Dec. 10.  Anyone get something different?

Kurt


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 27, 2014)

Ken - Thanks for the heads-up. I ordered 2.


----------



## Craigvince (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like they will only allow 2 orders per account.
Bummer. Would've made nice Christmas presents.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 27, 2014)

Craigvince said:


> Looks like they will only allow 2 orders per account.
> 
> Bummer. Would've made nice Christmas presents.




I suspect they're taking a loss on the $19 price, all things considered. Two is fairly generous. It even says they may reduce that to one per person if supply becomes restricted (ie. they probably allocated a certain number at $19 and that's it). For what it is, $39 is quite reasonable.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 27, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> Thanks for the input, Jim and Ken.  I went ahead and ordered one -- now I'm thinking I should order one or two more while they're half-priced!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dec 5 for my order of two.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 27, 2014)

Its in the bag.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 27, 2014)

Amazon has now limited purchase to just one per person, and I've read anecdotal info that delivery date is now December 17 and beyond.


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 28, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> I suspect they're taking a loss on the $19 price, all things considered. Two is fairly generous. It even says they may reduce that to one per person if supply becomes restricted (ie. they probably allocated a certain number at $19 and that's it). For what it is, $39 is quite reasonable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


I wish I had seen this earlier... It only let me purchase one.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just placed my order - Estimated delivery is December 23, 2014

I'm in no hurry.


Thanks Ken.


Richard


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks grabbed one! I'm sure it'll come earlier than estimated  delivery!


----------



## Elan (Oct 28, 2014)

I think I read that Google will soon release a 2nd gen Chromecast.  The first gen can often be purchased for less than $30, so unless one absolutely has to have access to Amazon content, this deal, while good, likely won't represent a huge savings over what is commonly available.


----------



## laura1957 (Oct 28, 2014)

Craigvince said:


> Looks like they will only allow 2 orders per account.
> Bummer. Would've made nice Christmas presents.



Ordered 2 yesterday.  As soon as I did I realized I should have ordered more - but it wouldnt let me.


----------



## jfbookers (Oct 28, 2014)

*New delivery date*

Now Jan. 5 and limited to one


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 28, 2014)

jfbookers said:


> Now Jan. 5 and limited to one



That's what I got too. It's still well before the upcoming Mexico trip where it's likely to be used.


----------



## sb74 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> ETA: This upcoming feature looks quite interesting:
> Coming soon—take Fire TV Stick with you to use with HDTVs in hotels, college dorms, airports, or anywhere with captive portal Internet access that requires entering a password or a log-in.


Thanks for mentioning this.  Originally I wasn't planning to buy, given that we already have and enjoy our AppleTV, but something this portable would come in very handy on our future travels...too bad I waited too long, hopefully Amazon will beat its current projection and deliver by our December 31 trip to SE Asia.


----------



## Dannyh86 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey guys, 
How does the amazon fire tv stick work? Do I have to have subscriptions to Netflix, Hulu, etc to use this? Is there a monthly fee? Any info would be helpful thanks


----------



## RuralEngineer (Oct 28, 2014)

Got one.  24 Dec


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dannyh86 said:


> Hey guys,
> How does the amazon fire tv stick work? Do I have to have subscriptions to Netflix, Hulu, etc to use this? Is there a monthly fee? Any info would be helpful thanks




http://bit.ly/1tfoxzr

Well. Not necessarily, but it helps. Depending on the service. There ya go.

Any specific questions?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Magic1962 (Oct 28, 2014)

I am a Prime member and I bought one....   I wish I could have bought two at that price.....   Dave


----------



## tiel (Oct 28, 2014)

if you share a Prime account, as I do with my DH, can you buy two...one on each user id?  I purchased one, and my DH was able to put one in the cart and proceed to checkout, but we didn't complete the purchase since we need only one.  But that approach might be worth a try if you really want two.


----------



## Dannyh86 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> http://bit.ly/1tfoxzr
> 
> Well. Not necessarily, but it helps. Depending on the service. There ya go.
> 
> ...



This question was for people that may have it or something similar that May give me their insight on it. If there's a fee associated with it etc. and I know how to google search thank you


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dannyh86 said:


> This question was for people that may have it or something similar that May give me their insight on it. If there's a fee associated with it etc. and I know how to google search thank you




I suggest you follow some of those search results to learn more about these types of products. Also, there are many threads on TUG discussing similar products. Look for Apple TV, Roku, and Chromecast.

If you're an Amazon Prime subscriber, then you may watch certain shows on their video channel at no charge. Netflix and Hulu cost. Others are at no charge or per show fee, depending. Many other options.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Dannyh86 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> I suggest you follow some of those search results to learn more about these types of products. Also, there are many threads on TUG discussing similar products. Look for Apple TV, Roku, and Chromecast.
> 
> If you're an Amazon Prime subscriber, then you may watch certain shows on their video channel at no charge. Netflix and Hulu cost. Others are at no charge or per show fee, depending. Many other options.
> 
> ...



Sure will. Thank you for the info. I have Netflix but I'm not a amazon prime subscriber and I'm guessing there's a fee for that. Thanks ken.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 22, 2014)

Fire TV Stick Review: A Great Streamer for an Amazon Household -by Matt Burns/ TechCrunch.com

"The Fire TV Stick works. That’s about all there is to it. It streams videos from Amazon, Netflix and more. It plays simple games and streams from local network shares. But it’s not for everyone. There are better products on the market for some users. That said, the Fire TV Stick is well worth its $40 price tag..."






Nice to be able to get it for $20 when it ships.  Thanks Ken for the heads up.

Richard


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 4, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I got an estimated delivery date of Dec. 10.  Anyone get something different?


Mine was delivered today -- 6 days early! 

Kurt


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 5, 2014)

I still haven't received the one I bought from Amazon for $19...but Best Buy had them for $25 last week and I received that in a few days. Strange...


----------



## artringwald (Dec 5, 2014)

I got email from Amazon that mine will be delivered today.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 5, 2014)

I totally missed this sale.  I can buy it now (for January delivery) or wait until Amazon has another sale. Or try to find one discounted locally.  The pricing difference is not a big deal, but it is always nice to get the sale price if I am not in a hurry. 

Anyone here have a guess as to when or if Amazon will offer a sale on these again. I know that some Amazon gurus have a good sense of their timing on discounts and sales based on past offers.

thanks,


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 5, 2014)

Mine is supposed to be delivered Dec. 24. We'll see.


----------



## KauaiMark (Dec 5, 2014)

*It's $29 now*

Late to the party but ordered at from Amazon yesterday for delivery in Jan for $29.. (only a $10 discount)

..Mark


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 5, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> Mine was delivered today -- 6 days early!
> 
> Kurt



Got mine a couple of days ago (~$40 for 2).  Now... I need to get Robin to buy me a TV with more than one HDMI input port. 
Actually plan to give them as gifts - as I already have AppleTV, and TiVo Roamio with 2 TiVo Minis.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 5, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Got mine a couple of days ago (~$40 for 2).  Now... I need to get Robin to buy me a TV with more than one HDMI input port.
> 
> Actually plan to give them as gifts - as I already have AppleTV, and TiVo Roamio with 2 TiVo Minis.




Be sure you remove them from your Amazon account. They are shipped linked to the account they are ordered from, but you can update quickly online (even before you get them). 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 5, 2014)

I also I'm getting mine today!  I hope it works better than having to hook my laptop up to the TV and stream Amazon Prime from my laptop


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 5, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Got mine a couple of days ago (~$40 for 2).  Now... I need to get Robin to buy me a TV with more than one HDMI input port.
> Actually plan to give them as gifts - as I already have AppleTV, and TiVo Roamio with 2 TiVo Minis.


I'm planning on replacing my AppleTV with the FireTV Stick in my upstairs family room entertainment center.  I use an AV receiver, so I will just plug it into  receiver -- I don't need to worry about how many inputs my TV has.  The AV receiver (Denon) has built-in AirPlay capability, so I can still stream music from iTunes there.

Then I'm moving the AppleTV to my basement family / game room that has built-in ceiling speakers.  That will create a new AirPlay zone in the house.  I have three other AirPlay zones, so that will bring the total up to 5 zones throughout the house.

That is my weekend project (if I have enough time). 

Kurt


----------



## pittle (Dec 5, 2014)

We got ours on Wednesday - 1 week earlier than scheduled.  It works great!  We have a Netflix account, but since we wanted them for the guest rooms, we will have them set up on our accounts and guests can choose what they want to watch.


----------



## pittle (Dec 5, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> I also I'm getting mine today!  I hope it works better than having to hook my laptop up to the TV and stream Amazon Prime from my laptop



Lots easier!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 9, 2014)

Just got email from Amazon updating shipping. My TV Stick had been scheduled for 12/24, and now they say it will arrive 12/15. Whooppee! I guess. 

My heart sped up just a little when I saw the email header from them, thinking it was my much looked-for and awaited invitation to order an Amazon Echo for $99. Alas, not yet. 

Amazon is an emotional roller-coaster.

Jim


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 9, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I'm planning on replacing my AppleTV with the FireTV Stick in my upstairs family room entertainment center.  I use an AV receiver, so I will just plug it into  receiver -- I don't need to worry about how many inputs my TV has.  The AV receiver (Denon) has built-in AirPlay capability, so I can still stream music from iTunes there.
> 
> Then I'm moving the AppleTV to my basement family / game room that has built-in ceiling speakers.  That will create a new AirPlay zone in the house.  I have three other AirPlay zones, so that will bring the total up to 5 zones throughout the house.
> 
> ...



I didn't know they could connect directly into an AV receiver.  I need to update my receiver and not my TV (much cheaper solution) - thanks for the Denon suggestion.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 9, 2014)

So far so good  

BUT I hate that in recommended shows it keeps listing all these kid's shows like "Power Rangers"


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 9, 2014)

Update: an hour ago I got an email that it shipped and would deliver tomorrow. Amazing.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 10, 2014)

Our son just bought us the ROKU stick for XMAS. He chose this instead of Amazon mainly because it carries the Blaze Network which I have been watching on my laptop for years now. So far, enjoying it, though, because we use wireless since our modem is upstairs from the TV, we sometimes temporarily lose connection. I am a Prime member, however, so we watch free movies on the ROKU as well.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 10, 2014)

My arrival due date was December 23rd.  Received it December 8.  Won't have time to connect it until this weekend. Looking forward to it.


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 10, 2014)

Mine came today and after struggling to put batteries in the remote, I looked into trying it out, but was foiled by the dusty ganglia of wires behind the TV. Between the TV, cable box, DVD, receiver, cable modem, router, Roku, there wasn't an unoccupied plug-in for the Stick. Oh, goody, more wires! I'll straighten that mess out tomorrow. Honest. Maybe.

Jim


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 11, 2014)

Mine came yesterday. Hurray. So glad I saw the post about the sale here. We were up and running in twenty minutes. I love it!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, I added another power strip behind the TV and got the Fire Stick plugged in. Pretty cool. 'Hunting and pecking' a fairly complex network key to my wi-fi was kind of a PITA and I hope I only have to do it once. Why is the layout abcdefghi, etc, instead of Netflix's qwerty layout? Who knows.

Anyway, the thing comes pre-assigned to the buyer's Amazon account, so when you ascertain that you are you, your preferences, your Amazon music, any movies/TV shows in your playlist, all your Amazon Cloud photos are fully loaded and can be viewed/listened to within minutes.

It was a well spent $20.

Might be time to retire the ROKU.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 11, 2014)

Jim- do you have the ROKU stick or the ROKU box?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 11, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> Jim- do you have the ROKU stick or the ROKU box?



It's the HD box.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 12, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> It's the HD box.



Yeah- we ended up sending the ROKU box back a few years ago right after we got it because it just wouldn't work right and the customer service was awful. But now that we have the ROKU stick we're good.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 12, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Mine came today and after struggling to put batteries in the remote, I looked into trying it out, but was foiled by the dusty ganglia of wires behind the TV. Between the TV, cable box, DVD, receiver, cable modem, router, Roku, there wasn't an unoccupied plug-in for the Stick. Oh, goody, more wires! I'll straighten that mess out tomorrow. Honest. Maybe.
> 
> Jim



The remote doesn't come with batteries?  What do I need?  Installing this weekend. As you, also got mine two weeks early.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 12, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> The remote doesn't come with batteries?  What do I need?  Installing this weekend. As you, also got mine two weeks early.



They're included but a bit of a struggle to open the remote to put them in.

Another *news flash*: Since the TV Stick remote works by Bluetooth, it won't work with an infrared 'universal remote', like Harmony. There IS an app for Android phones and Fire Phones, and 'soon' for iPhones to use as a remote.


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 12, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> They're included but a bit of a struggle to open the remote to put them in.
> 
> Another *news flash*: Since the TV Stick remote works by Bluetooth, it won't work with an infrared 'universal remote', like Harmony. There IS an app for Android phones and Fire Phones, and 'soon' for iPhones to use as a remote.



guess I missed the sale. I'll wait. 19 vrs 39. tv


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 12, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Another *news flash*: Since the TV Stick remote works by Bluetooth, it won't work with an infrared 'universal remote', like Harmony. There IS an app for Android phones and Fire Phones, and 'soon' for iPhones to use as a remote.



Nothing new if you're used to Chromecast.  I'm sure some may like that aspect, but I'd rather have a remote myself.  The phone or computer works ok, so it isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 12, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Nothing new if you're used to Chromecast.  I'm sure some may like that aspect, but I'd rather have a remote myself.  The phone or computer works ok, so it isn't a deal breaker.



Not used to Chromecast, and I loathe having a remote for each device littering the place. I got the Logitech Harmony remote to be able to operate all my electronic trinkets from one. It's so nice to just touch one 'Watch TV' button, and it turns on the TV, DVR, receiver, selects the input. Done. One button turns it all off. One button sets it all up for watching a DVD, etc. Last night, I made a stab at adding the TV Stick to it's repertoire and was informed that Harmony isn't harmonious with Bluetooth. And we don't use Android or i-phones here, so we're stuck with Amazon's itty-bitty remote.

So be it.

Jim


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 12, 2014)

Jim, at least you have a voice activated remote as an option with the Amazon stick.  I'd be curious if anyone could provide feedback on this remote sometime in the future.  The amazon reviews look pretty good, I noticed a few reviews ding them for quality and battery issues though.

http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-A...651295833[a|B00DU0X4WI[au|5725351328684544099


----------



## Elan (Jan 6, 2015)

I finally hooked up my Fire stick this past weekend.  It's pretty cool, and compares with the Chromecast.  I downloaded the remote app, and it kind of worked.  Either it didn't fully work, or I was using it incorrectly, but I'll be damned if I'm going to read instructions.  

  Anyhow, it's pretty nice.  The remote and on screen nav isn't too difficult to deal with.  For $20, I think it's a good deal.  At $40, I'd probably go with the Chromecast for it's ease of navigation.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 7, 2015)

Elan said:


> I finally hooked up my Fire stick this past weekend.  It's pretty cool, and compares with the Chromecast.  I downloaded the remote app, and it kind of worked.  Either it didn't fully work, or I was using it incorrectly, but I'll be damned if I'm going to read instructions.
> 
> Anyhow, it's pretty nice.  The remote and on screen nav isn't too difficult to deal with.  For $20, I think it's a good deal.  At $40, I'd probably go with the Chromecast for it's ease of navigation.



The app seemed pretty useless too me unless you need a keyboard. Of course, I'm not one to read instructions either.


----------

